# Dragonfly



## SLAiPS (Jan 19, 2008)

Macro


----------



## niforpix (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome shot! I love macro!


----------



## cameramike (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice shot


----------



## Travelamy (Feb 5, 2008)

the wings are super sweet its to bad the body is so dark, great shot though


----------

